# Tapatalk working (but)



## Gizmo (11/6/15)

Images on tapatalk are not loading.. Will dig further and hopefully solve that too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (11/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> Images on tapatalk are not loading.. Will dig further and hopefully solve that too.


Wooohooo great work @Gizmo  this is a start at least. 


Ah I feel human again  arty:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/6/15)

Testing image upload from tapa

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (12/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> Testing image upload from tapa
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


I can see it  #CS


----------



## nemo (12/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> Images on tapatalk are not loading.. Will dig further and hopefully solve that too.


Cool Beans thanks.


----------



## VapeSnow (12/6/15)

Images on my tapatalk still don't load


----------



## dewald.kotze (13/6/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Images on my tapatalk still don't load


I've found that some pics load some dont. 
I prefer using tapatalk on my phone but it is quite frustrating if you cant view all the posts properly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/15)

Yeah certain pics don't load. Maybe a size issue? I dunno.


----------



## capetocuba (13/6/15)

Praise be the vape Gods


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/15)

Taptalk is working 100% my side

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Gizmo said:


> Taptalk is working 100% my side



Thanks @Gizmo 
All working on my side too
Images are coming through now!
Long may this stay


----------

